# Learn counterpoint with automatic counterpoint exercise analyser



## alch

I am glad to introduce Artinfuser Counterpoint, where counterpoint exercises can be automatically analysed and mistakes found. I hope that it helps students that have limited access to teacher or need to find major mistakes in their exercises at once.
https://artinfuser.com/counterpoint


----------

